# Kitless V2



## kruger (Jul 16, 2009)

another way to do the same kit how turn into the kit.
this with a slimline refill.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 16, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 16, 2009)

That's a great concept and fine looking pen you came up with


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 16, 2009)

fascinating


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 17, 2009)

Another great job Kruger . I like the looks of this one too .
You should be posting these in the "Show off your pens" forum so more people will see them .


----------



## RAdams (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't quit looking at the background. Is that Maple? gonna be a Violin when it grows up? Sure is pretty! and the pen is nifty too!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 23, 2009)

Very cool approach.  I like it.


----------

